# PvP tüchtig ?



## Ov3erp0v3r3d (21. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Also .....
ich hab mir einfach ma nen pala pvp skillbaum gemacht und wollte mal fragen wie ihr ihn den so findet ?
also noch was zu der skillung ..... sieht zwar ziemlich komisch aus aba mit passendem eq (viel beweglichkeit, bisschen ausdauer und angriffskraft)
könnte meiner sicht aus schon was tolles bei raus kommen 
naya guckt es euch einfach mal so an 
MFG . Ov3r 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Link:        http://wowdata.buffed.de/talentplaner/bycl...55;57958;57954;


----------



## Sopha_Nef (15. Juni 2009)

Ov3erp0v3r3d schrieb:


> Link:        http://wowdata.buffed.de/talentplaner/bycl...55;57958;57954;



"*PvP tüchtig ?*, Einfach ma angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" - NÖ!
mal von der Verteilung der Punkte ganz abgesehen - aber es passen nichtmal die Glyphen...
Kreuzfahrerstoß??? - und nur 27 Pkt in Vergeltung?
Exorzismus?


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juni 2009)

frag mich mit was du dmg machen willst .. autohit?
syr is nid wirklich ne dolle spec
haut mehr (vieeeel mehr ) in retri rein wenn du überhaupt dmg machen willst

beispiele: handauflegen kannst in arena soweit ich weis nicht benutzen wenn doch 1mal max ..
siegel des reinen im heal baum und befehl im retri .. entscheide dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einhand waffen spec? willst du leute tot tanken?

und glpyhen .. exorzismus geht z.b. im pvp nimmer ^^
also wenn du nicht grad willst das du nen hobby tank bist der weder heilt noch wirklich tankt noch dmg macht dann ist die spec richtig ;D


----------

